# Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einheimische ausgeben...​*
Bürokrateutonien, Amtsschimmel, Schilda und Schildbürgerstreiche - es fällt vieles ein, wenn man diese Meldung vom Schlei-Boten liest.

Obwohl die kleine Stadt Arnis an der Schlei bisher jedes Jahr für ca. 30.000 Euro (nicht wenig Geld für ein Städtchen mit nicht mal 300 Einwohnern) Gastangelkarten ausgegeben hat, ist dies nun nicht mehr möglich.

Der Grund dazu:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleibote/arnis-an-der-schlei-aus-fuer-angel-tourismus-id12747201.html

Das käme wegen erst kürzlich erfolgten rechtlichen Bewertung der zum Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume (LLUR) gehörenden Fischereiaufsicht. 

Nach Informationen der Zeitung hätte sich ein in der Fischerei kundiger Bürger mit einer entsprechenden Anfrage an die Behörde gewandt und dazu auf das Fischereibuch verwiesen. 

Das wäre geltende Rechtsgrundlage für die Fischerei in der Schlei und würde wird zwar Arnisser Bewohnern mit dauerhaftem Wohnsitz in Arnis „die kleine Fischerei mit Angeln und Netzen“ erlauben.

Doch die Weitergabe dieses Rechtes an auswärtige Gäste würde da nicht drin stehen

Das LLUR habe deswegen nun entschieden, dass die kleine Stadt nicht länger Angelscheine an Feriengäste verkaufen darf.


Derzeit suche man in Arbeitsgesprächen mit der Kappelner Verwaltung nach Wegen, wie man rechtlich eine Grundlage schaffen könne, um weiterhin Angelscheine auch an Touristen verkaufen zu können.

Ich muss mich wiederholen:
Bürokrateutonien, Amtsschimmel, Schilda und Schildbürgerstreiche - es fällt vieles ein, wenn man diese Meldung vom Schlei-Boten liest.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wusel345 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*

Wenn man will kann man Gemeinden schon klein kriegen. Das nächste wäre dann, in den Gasthöfen dürfen Speisen und Getränke nur noch an Einheimische ausgegeben werden. 

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr! |bigeyes #q


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*

Moin .

Ich denke mal da hat sich einer über die dort angelnden 

Herrschaften und ihre Hinterlassenschaften geärgert.

Und seien wir ehrlich Heringsschuppen ausnehm reste und 

sonstiges möchte ich vor meinem Haus auch nicht haben.

Und sowas ist dann der Erfolg.

Ps das wort Angler habe ich bewusst vermieden,




Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*

Auch Autofahren wird nicht per se verboten oder nur Einheimischen erlaubt, nur weils auch schwarze Schafe unter Autofahrern gibt.

Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen, feststellen, ermitteln, bestrafen, so geht das im Rechtsstaat - statt pauschal verbieten....

Zudem weiss niemand und ist es nicht aus dem Artikel zu ersehen, ob das der Hintergrund für diese Geschichte war..


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*

Aber auch ein Hoffnungschimmer zu sehen, wie wichtig die Angelei für die Orte ist. Die werden sich das nicht ohne Widerspruch von den Spendensammlern vermiesen lassen, die der Angelei nicht nur in der Schlei zu Leibe rücken wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*

So seh ich das auch, gut erkannt..


----------



## Gonyx (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem weiss niemand und ist es nicht aus dem Artikel zu ersehen, ob das der Hintergrund für diese Geschichte war..



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit einem uralten Fischereirecht zu tun hat. Sowas ähnliches gibt es an der Treene(SH) in Holm (bei Treia) auch, da wurde von den Bewohner eines kleinen Ortes von irgendeinem Dänischen König ein Fischereirecht erworben oder so ähnlich. Dieses ist heute noch gültig und kann vererbt, aber nicht durch den Kauf eines Grundstücks erworben werden.

Ist zwar nen bisschen Offtopic


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Autofahren wird nicht per se verboten  oder nur Einheimischen erlaubt, nur weils auch schwarze Schafe unter  Autofahrern gibt.
> 
> Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen, feststellen, ermitteln,  bestrafen, so geht das im Rechtsstaat - statt pauschal verbieten....


Besucher dürfen in der Stadt zwar Auto fahren (zur Fähre),  aber nicht Parken. Wer die Stadt besichtigen möchte muss sein Auto  draussen parken. 
http://arnis.de/touristik/
Wobei diese wohl mit der Größe der Stadt und deren Form erklärt werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Stadt Arnis darf Angelkarten nur an Einwohner ausgeben...*

Gibt wieder Karten in Arnis laut Schleibote, so wie ich das lese aber nur für eingeschränkten Bereich:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleibote/angel-tourismus-arnis-ist-wieder-dabei-id13154821.html


----------

